# Junglefowl's Forest



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

So I want to learn more about aquascaping and wanted to have a new tank for new year 2014...It took me a few months to gather everything needed and thought about what I'm going to do with this tank (a 30 gallon cube). Special thank to my brother (Riversun) who gave me the idea and helps me with the scape, and also local friends who supported me to put up this tank on the forum.

It's been more than 2 months since I got this tank running. I moved things around and played with the scape very often. So the tank is still new and need more suggestions to make it looks better and better.

Tank specs:
Rimless 30 gallon deep blue cube (24x24x12H in)
4x24W T5HO lighting fixture (3 white (10000K) and 1 pink)
Pressured CO2 system
Canister filter and sponge filter
Heater (temp is around 72F)

Subtrate:
2 bags of 9L Aquasoil
1 bag of 2L Power Sand Special S
Sand
Rocks was collected by me...
Driftwood is from trading with local friend...

Plants:
Bucephalandra
Anubias nana petite and coffeefolia
Peacock moss
Dwarf hair grass, staurogyne repens...hydro sp. japan
A few more random stem plants (pogo erectus, rotala colorata, HM, blyxa, ludwigia red, bacopa caroliana...)

I want to make this tank mostly buces, anubias nana petite and whatever plants I feel they suit. Some plants has got in and out from rescaping...

Fauna (as of now):
A few fire red shrimps...
Nerites snails, pond snails (moving in without permission)
Platy
Otos

Too much details and talking already . Here we go:
Beginning









Playing with the scape

















2 week later









2 months later









Thank you! More pix coming soon


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome! Love it!


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## OldGrumpy (Nov 12, 2012)

very cool. whats the upkeep like in terms of trimming


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Love the depth giving by using thick driftwood in the foreground, and thinner pieces in the back. Awesome plant selection too, looks more realistic as a forest with the different flora ^^


----------



## Dave6265 (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

*Jungle's 30 gallon cube Forest*

Thank you everybody!!! I wonder should I leave the tank no background or keep the black background...my wall color is light yellow



AquaAurora said:


> Love the depth giving by using thick driftwood in the foreground, and thinner pieces in the back. Awesome plant selection too, looks more realistic as a forest with the different flora ^^


That is what I learn from other aquascapers. Place the big rocks and woods in front for focal point and place the small ones in the back to create the depth. Even though this nano tank is already 24in depth. Too bad I don't have branches driftwood yet...so just use those I have in hand


















I'm planning to put more small woods in the back if possible since there more rooms for them


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

That is nice. Great work


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

colorfan said:


> That is nice. Great work



Thanks!!!

A few closer pictures of the front stream with buces plants, anubias nana petite and dwarf hairgrass










Raining forest everybody


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

wow this is a really awesome theme, nice work


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

NAILED IT!

well done


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

pinkman said:


> wow this is a really awesome theme, nice work


Thank you



ChadRamsey said:


> NAILED IT!
> 
> well done


Thanks!
I just did a water change and replanted some of the background plants. It was HM (baby tears) and rotala colorata for the first month when the tank set up. Now it is pogostemon erectus/rotala colorata on the left background and ludwigia red/rotala colorata on the right background. Hopefully it will bring some color for my forest. A few more pix of my tank while rescaping and water changing


















Left background for now









And the tank when filling in


----------



## paquette12 (Dec 16, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice work -- quite amazing!


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Nicely done anh!


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

Subscribed! Beautiful tank


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Really knocked this one out of the park. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Dat perspective though

Really nice tank man, I love that hardscape.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha, tried to create a North Carolina forest park but still not the same. 
Thanks every one! I see the ludwigia reds start to grow in the back...plannin to have a lot on the right side. But the pogostemon erectus is not growing well, it's still alive but the leaves underneath are melting...

I like this staurogyne repens...make good carpet front


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow! What a beautiful scape. This is such a major step up from your 10 gallon which is already so awesome!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Asu!! Tank is chaotics now. Gotta finish the scape of my 40B and move a few plants off


----------



## merckey (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok I like it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Sarah (Jan 31, 2014)

I love this tank, just gorgeous! Well done, I'd love to take a walk down that lovely path 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow! Some inspiration right here! Are those rocks made of agate? Looks like some type of agate and I love the contrast to teh rest of the tank they provide!


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure if you have seen this yet, but your tank reminds me of this!


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing!!! Wish I had skills like that!!!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Sort of, I really didn't look at that tank when I did mine but that is one of the scape I saved when I learn to aquascape...
I inspired more from this one:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=201532

But I'm using different stones and driftwood.
I like my stones texture and color. The good thing is it does not effect the water and live stock


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Mirkinator said:


> Wow! Some inspiration right here! Are those rocks made of agate? Looks like some type of agate and I love the contrast to teh rest of the tank they provide!


I'm not even sure what kind of rocks but you may be right. I see some shiny pieces around the rocks. I'm glad I took a few hour to collect and wash them.


----------



## oso52 (Aug 4, 2013)

That is just wicket!!!


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

beautiful aquascape.

The rocks are called Calcite. one of my favorite stones to go hunting for, but never thought they would look good in a scape. your tank has proven me wrong:icon_wink


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

aquamoon said:


> beautiful aquascape.
> 
> The rocks are called Calcite. one of my favorite stones to go hunting for, but never thought they would look good in a scape. your tank has proven me wrong:icon_wink


Thanks for the info! Now at least I know somethings about what I'm using. Doing some research for the rocks too.
I've been using the rocks more than a year in my 10 gal RCS tank with no problem...and this tank for more than 3 months - no dead issues...


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Amazing!

Whiskey


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Doing regularly water change today and I took some pictures updating my tank.

Forest's riparium 









My ludwigia red plants take place in the right back...lovely color plants









Back to normal









See what happens when you put the moss close to the driftwood


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

My small buce. var brownie ghost 









Anubias nana micro









Buce. var pawan....not in a great condition









I start dosing ferts in the tank recently since the new leaves of the plants come out with hole...


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

A short video of my tank and the faunas fightin for the new food!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Really nice tank.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

MWebee said:


> Looks great!





Steve002 said:


> Really nice tank.



Thank you! Tank is a little different now since the plants have been outgrowing. I will take more pictures.


----------



## scx (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow... Looks amazing. Where did your buddy get the driftwood from

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

He's a driftwood hunter...always come to our local lakes to collect driftwoods. He brought a lot of pieces to my house to traded for plants and shrimps. I had to cut some long pieces to fit this tank though.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Makes one feel like slowly strolling on through the forest. Really nice!


----------



## Neaha (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow! Just wow! Awesome job! I have always wanted to do something like this with my tank, but haven't been brave enough to try it.


----------



## zuc (Mar 29, 2012)

Love it! Keep up the good work


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Your tank is amazing. Want to come to Raleigh and scape my 180.


----------



## id_doug (Oct 29, 2014)

Beautiful looking tank. Love the extra depth it seems to have.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

one of my favourite scapes i have seen on this forum. Great job!

Some of the plants don't look to be in the best of health, hope you can get that resolved and this scape will really come to life.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm working on a new tank now and also wanna turn this tank into a buce forest. I will keep updating !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Dude the depth is amazing. I love it


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Izzy- said:


> Dude the depth is amazing. I love it



Thanks man!


----------



## m00u1111 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow thats amazing. That right there is why I'm getting into this hobby!!


----------

